# cheap deals



## username812 (Mar 9, 2006)

i just ordered some of my things from here, nice place, decent prices, just thought id share... http://stores.ebay.com/High-Tech-Garden-Supply_W0QQssPageNameZviQ3asibQ3astoreviewQQtZkm


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

*i agree username812. very nice people with top of the line products. *


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

yea i agree to ,nice prices ,i like the floresent tubes on there


----------

